# Has anyone had any issues with Surrey Pet Supplies Curstomer Service?



## melliott1963 (Jan 6, 2012)

I placed an order with Surrey Pet Supplies towards the end of January. When it arrived, one of the items, whilst similar to what I ordered, was a cheaper version and not exactly what I wanted.

I've now used the contact form on the web site twice, asking about this, and not had a reply at all.

Is this typical of their customer service, or does anyone know if they are having issues at the moment?

Obviously it's going to affect my decision as to where to place future orders.

Thanks.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Have a word with Petman99 on here, he's Mr Surrey Pet Supplies.. Or give them a bell as emails can get lost or junked.


----------



## 66921 (Feb 12, 2011)

They seem to be pretty hit and miss, best to just call them fella.


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

melliott1963 said:


> I placed an order with Surrey Pet Supplies towards the end of January. When it arrived, one of the items, whilst similar to what I ordered, was a cheaper version and not exactly what I wanted.
> 
> I've now used the contact form on the web site twice, asking about this, and not had a reply at all.
> 
> ...


Hi

We pride ourselves on our customer service and that is why we have Ella who's job it is to help customers when there is a problem.
I have looked at the returns requests and seen you did make one on the 10th feb which seems to have got missed for some reason.
I have just called you once this was brought to me and i think it was a work colleague who said you was not there but was happy to pass on my number so you can give me a call back.
We will of course sort out the product if a mistake has been made.


----------



## melliott1963 (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi Mark,

Have just got the message. Will give you a ring in the morning as I'm about to leave now.

Thanks for replying.

Martin.


----------



## Fordyl2k (Nov 29, 2010)

Ive never had a problem theyve been 100% for me. Althought ive not used the website to contact them ive only PM'd petman and hes been spot on.
cheers,
Ryan


----------



## RORCOV (Jul 19, 2005)

I've always found the customer service to be very good.


----------



## melliott1963 (Jan 6, 2012)

Just a quick follow up on this.

Looks like I was just unlucky and should have phoned in the first place.

A quick call to Mark and everything was sorted.

Thanks.


----------



## sunnysideup (Aug 1, 2011)

I've never had a problem super quick delivery very reliable service :2thumb:


----------



## talktogaz (Jan 10, 2012)

Considering how cheap they are you wouldn't expect a first rate service but they seem to deliver one anyway. I've used them three times in the last two months and found them to be very co-operative - even arranging delivery around my shift pattern. I've dealt with Ella personally and she was very professional, efficient and did what she promised she would do. Working with businesses in my day job I know that there are always going to be occasions where things don't run like clockwork. Every supplier is going to cock up at some point it's just a question of how far they will go to put things right. Give these guys a try I can't speak highly enough of them. :notworthy:

... Please Note: Nobody paid me for this :-D


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

Never had a problem with them. Although I just wish they would deliver the Exo Terra's. Such good prices but too far to drive just to pick one up.


----------



## talktogaz (Jan 10, 2012)

Spuddy, I got my Large Exo Terra from Pet Supplies, Aquariums, Ponds, Fish Tanks and Pet Food from Seapets. Prices aren't bad and they delivered from Essex all the way to South Wales. Service was a bit pants though. They slapped two separate surcharges onto the cost of the courier and they forgot to deliver one of my items and then pretended it got lost in the mail - bit strange lol.


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

Spuddy said:


> Never had a problem with them. Although I just wish they would deliver the Exo Terra's. Such good prices but too far to drive just to pick one up.


We are testing a few fish tanks at the moment if all goes well we might give it a go all at same rates.


----------



## debiorme (Aug 28, 2011)

petman99 said:


> We are testing a few fish tanks at the moment if all goes well we might give it a go all at same rates.


hi, just wanted to say thanks for the fast delivery of my repti-breeze, my cham loves his new home :flrt:, thanks again x


----------



## GlassWalker (Jun 15, 2011)

If I may use this thread for general feedback...

Website says: "All orders placed before 1pm will be despatched same day - Monday to Friday subject to availability" and the order picking e-mail says "Orders are despatched within 1working day subject to availabilty but can take 2-3 working days to be despatched if items need to be ordered. If there is any delay to your order you will be contacted by email or Telephone."

This is my second order since the "same say dispatch" notice has been put up. As I tend to put the order in the evening, I'd hope that would mean dispatch or a note otherwise the next day, neither of which is the case on either occasion. I'm not in a hurry, but it is better to under promise and over deliver, than over promise and under deliver.


Also, is InterLink the only shipping option now? I recall previous talk about offering both them and CityLink. I'm hoping it was a one-off but my last delivery from InterLink didn't go as smoothly as it could. I'd much rather use CityLink as I never had problems with them.


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

petman99 said:


> We are testing a few fish tanks at the moment if all goes well we might give it a go all at same rates.



That is music to my ears, heres hoping it gets the go ahead! 


Would love to order a few exo's from you guys due to the cheap price but its like a 5 hour journey and would cost me more in petrol than the savings Id make no doubt.


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

GlassWalker said:


> If I may use this thread for general feedback...
> 
> Website says: "All orders placed before 1pm will be despatched same day - Monday to Friday subject to availability" and the order picking e-mail says "Orders are despatched within 1working day subject to availabilty but can take 2-3 working days to be despatched if items need to be ordered. If there is any delay to your order you will be contacted by email or Telephone."
> 
> ...


Hi

A bigger amount of orders go out same day than don't now but there is still some orders that do take a day or so but we are working on that.
We are in the process of holding another 1/3 more stock than we do at present to help with all the extra orders we are getting and with now over 200 lines in the price meltdown this i would think will grow.

As for couriers we have gone over to inter-link now as on the whole they are providing a much better service than we ever got from city link and the 1 hour time slot seems to be liked.

If you let me know of the problems you had with inter-link i will take them up with our account manager.


----------



## melliott1963 (Jan 6, 2012)

petman99 said:


> We are testing a few fish tanks at the moment if all goes well we might give it a go all at same rates.


Any chance of selling the eHeim Scubaline range of Aquariums? Only this is going to be my next purchase, once they release versions which have the same colour doors as bodies - something which they're planning on doing, so I've been led to believe.


----------

